# Help! New Chicken Owner! What breed are my chicks?



## NewbieChickenMama (May 15, 2015)

Hey! New chicken owner here! I have 4 bantams and 4 Americaunas. Well I'm pretty sure they are Americaunas lol. The bantams I got are assorted so I'm not sure what breed they are. Also they are about 4 weeks old now so I'm wondering if anyone might know if they are hens or roosters? Thanks in advance!


----------



## NewbieChickenMama (May 15, 2015)




----------



## NewbieChickenMama (May 15, 2015)




----------



## NewbieChickenMama (May 15, 2015)




----------



## NewbieChickenMama (May 15, 2015)




----------



## NewbieChickenMama (May 15, 2015)




----------



## NewbieChickenMama (May 15, 2015)

Thing 1


----------



## NewbieChickenMama (May 15, 2015)

Thing 2


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I really wish someone who knows hard feathered birds would stop by and give a breed to some of your crew. 

BTW, I want the bird in the first pic.


----------



## NewbieChickenMama (May 15, 2015)

Thanks! They are all beautiful birds and my son and I are having a blast naming them. I got them from my TSC and they came from Town line hatchery. I looked up their assorted bantam breeds and it looks like the white one and two tan/golden ones with the feathers on their feet are Millefleurs. Their georgous when their adults


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Its kind of obvious I have a thing for white birds with feathered feet when you look at my avatar. 

I suspect that last pic is a little boy. But I'm one of those that can sex a Silkie at weeks old but stink when it comes to the hard feathered breeds.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

First Bird: might be a Cochin or cross thereof, looks like a pullet.
Second Bird: I haven't the foggiest on breed, looks like a pullet.
Third Bird: Easter Egger and he is a cockerel.
Fourth Bird: also an EE, she is a pullet.
Fifth bird: EE, pullet from what I can see of the comb.
Sixth bird: EE, cockerel.
Seventh Bird: Buff Brahma, going to guess pullet.
Eighth bird: Buff Brahma, and he is a cockerel.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Mille Fleur is a colour and those birds aren't displaying it. Do you mean D'Uccle? The top could be a porcelain D'Uccle but I'm not seeing a beard and if it is only 4 weeks it is HUGE for a bantam. Or you have child hands haha.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm going to guess the feather footeds might be Brahmas (light and buff) They come in bantam fairly frequently... Although so do cochins who also have feathered feet...


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

On second thought, Brahma don't have single combs. Cochin, do, however, but they don't come in that colour. Except for the combs, they look like buff brahma - but they are from a hatchery so it wouldn't be surprising if they had single combs lol.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

The top one if it were a light brahma would have the black tail and collar like the buff chicks are exhibiting.


----------



## NewbieChickenMama (May 15, 2015)

Thank you guys! Im really excited to see how they look as grown adults. At what age can to tell for sure that they are hens or roosters without sexing them?


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

12ish weeks. The males will have sharply pointed feathers growing on their backs by the base of the tail, the females don't have these at all - so all doubt will be removed.


----------



## NewbieChickenMama (May 15, 2015)

Thank you!


----------

